# Asus PA238Q backlight bleeding



## GhoXen (Jul 3, 2012)

Just got a new monitor (Asus PA238Q), and I'm noticing quite a lot of backlight bleeding.

Is this amount of pixel bleeding normal?

http://i990.photobucket.com/albums/af30/GhoXen/Front.jpg
http://i990.photobucket.com/albums/af30/GhoXen/Left.jpg
http://i990.photobucket.com/albums/af30/GhoXen/Right.jpg

I've tried the light-tapping fix. Perhaps I wasn't doing it properly, but it made no difference. Should I get a replacement now?


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 3, 2012)

if you send it back you could get one with more or less. I would keep it or exchange it for something else.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 3, 2012)

Get an led one maybe?

Incidentally, i'm guessing led ones don't bleed at all/as much correct?


----------



## natr0n (Jul 5, 2012)

lower brightness till its gone


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 5, 2012)

All back-lit displays have some level of bleed, the higher the brightness, the worse it will be.


----------

